# Rabbits and sand?



## Saudade (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anyone here have rabbits that enjoy sand bathing? I know it helps to keep chinchilla's fur clean, and I know rabbits have dust baths but do they ever do any sand bathing?

I'm thinking of introducing lucy once a month to a sand bath or something of the like.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jul 16, 2009)

sand bathing,wow,never thought of it,but i think i would serile sand,,sounds like fun for the rabbit,if they like it,.let me know,maybe i will add this feature in my facility,..sincerely james waller-thank you


----------



## Evey (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never tried it, but I've definitely heard of members here putting sand in a large rubbermaid tub for their bunnies. I don't know if they actually bathe themselves with it, but I do know that they love to dig in it! It's just like how some members put snow in bins for their buns during the winter so that they can play in the snow without having to go outside and getting too cold. 

Kathy


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe it is Pet_Bunny who has a kid's sandbox for Pebbles & Bebe to play in... (?)
Apparently, they have a whale of a time!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 17, 2009)

Not Stan. Jan LuvaBun does for her fur kids.

1*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I believe it is Pet_Bunny who has a kid's sandbox for Pebbles & Bebe to play in... (?)
> Apparently, they have a whale of a time!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't think they actually take sand baths, but they do seem to enjoy digging in it.
Even Hazel, who usually does not like going out, seemed to enjoy digging in the little "beach" when we went camping last week.
White Chocolate always LOVED digging in the dirt and sand.


----------



## hok9 (Jul 17, 2009)

I used it with mine and they loved it. They really liked to dig in it and plop over and everything. You just have to get coarse sand like you would find at a beach so that it doesnt create a lot of dust.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 18, 2009)

I never knew rabbits had dust baths. I don't think that's safe for them? Only for Chinchillas? 

They would probably enjoy digging in it. 

I know Magic would love digging in sand. He digs up holes in our yard all the time, so sand would probably be super fun! He would probably do great as a beach-bunny. lol. 

Emily


----------



## hok9 (Jul 18, 2009)

It has to be play sand you would put in a sandbox, for kids. dust is bad for them.


----------



## Saudade (Jul 18, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I never knew rabbits had dust baths. I don't think that's safe for them? Only for Chinchillas?
> 
> They would probably enjoy digging in it.
> 
> ...


 Yeh, about that, if you've ever seen a rabbit in the wild they'll find the dustiest patch and roll around all in it. It's perfectly fine for them.


----------



## BethM (Jul 18, 2009)

Is there a good way to set up a sandbox so that it didn't make a huge mess?
I think Amelia would love this! She used to dig in her litterbox all the time, until I got one with a grate on it because I was tired of cleaning dirty litter off the floor twice a day.

I would love to make a sandbox for them, but don't want to be constantly cleaning up sand. Any suggestions? Pictures?


----------



## Rosiesmom (Jul 18, 2009)

I read somewhere on here that someone used a covered cat litter box and put sand in it... I wonder how that would work, I've been planning to do that myself for my little diggernut...


----------



## Flashy (Jul 18, 2009)

Something with moderately high sides should work. Or something that lips and curves over inwards to catch it.

Underbed storage boxes might work well, but I guess really it depends on your rabbits and how enthusiastically they dig.


----------



## BethM (Jul 18, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Something with moderately high sides should work. Or something that lips and curves over inwards to catch it.
> 
> Underbed storage boxes might work well, but I guess really it depends on your rabbits and how enthusiastically they dig.



LOL! Amelia weighs 6.5 lbs, and she used to have an underbed storage box as her litterbox. She'd toss dirty litter out behind her when she was digging, it would go everywhere.

A covered catbox might work, though.....


----------



## Nela (Jul 18, 2009)

Funny you mention it... I was considering it for a litterbox, in case it might help with allergies. Not to change the topic, but do you think it would absorb urine well? And can we get bunnies to use a close cat litterbox?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know about closed litterboxes 

but if a person was going to have a sand box would have to be a sterile sand like for a sandbox for kids because if you just hauled in a bunch of sand from a beach etc you are bringing in sand fleas, mites and God knows what else ........


----------



## Nela (Jul 18, 2009)

Hehe I agree, would buy the sandbox kind. I remember, when I was young, we had a sandbox, but it really became a huge litterbox for neighborhood cats until my parents covered it. I think bunnies would love digging in it. That would not be so fun to clean So yeah if you want to let buns play in it, you should use something quite deep I think


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jul 30, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Something with moderately high sides should work. Or something that lips and curves over inwards to catch it.
> ...



I had a jumbo litterbox for my rabbit and as soon as he was done using it instead of digging all the litter out he would jump out of the box and flip the entire thing over and then run away. Everytime he'd use his litterbox I'd have to clean all of the dirtied litter off the floor. It was a mess!! His litterbox is now nailed to the floor


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've never gotten a sandbox for Nibbles. I bet he would love it though! He digs in his new litter box all of the time, and I had to put a piece of cardboard under it so I don't have to vaccum it up every day. I have chinchilla sand bath for my hamster, and it seems like he doesn't like it.


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 30, 2009)

By the way, where can you buy sand and how much would it cost? After reading some other threads too, I've become inspired and I want to find an old kiddy pool or a storage bin and fill it up with sand for Nibbles!


----------



## Saudade (Jul 30, 2009)

My suggestion to you would be once you have the sand, wash it thoroughly then put it in an oven and bake it at the highest temperature until it is dry, then for another 20 minutes.
This will hopefully ensure sterility.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 30, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> My suggestion to you would be once you have the sand, wash it thoroughly then put it in an oven and bake it at the highest temperature until it is dry, then for another 20 minutes.
> This will hopefully ensure sterility.


Or you can go to home depot or other similar store, and buy the sand that is specifically for kiddie sandboxes. That should be pre-treated that way already. Would save you a lot of work 

Make sure you get the "safe" sand though, not the kind that has crystaline sillica dust! If you can't find it in hardware stores, there are a few places that sell it online.


----------

